# The moon is up where I'm at



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I know that there are probably a lot of people on here not from the united states and I have only one question for those of you. What is the status of your sky? Is it sunny? Rainy? Dark? Cloudy? and where are you at? I've always wanted to go to other countries but currently I am unable to. So, I like to talk to people to see what they are experiencing =).


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 19, 2014)

2.10PM cloudless sky. Drove with the roof off for the first time in weeks. Best weather in months.

Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh I envy you. I had maybe 70 degree weather with a cold breeze. As long as I stood by the brush fire I was warm, haha. I'm in Illinois, USA. But Australia, you guys have some big Crocodiles and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2014)

Cloudy. Ominous. Dark. Foreboding. Gothic. Ethereal.

It's strange...


----------



## Bishop (Apr 19, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Cloudy. Ominous. Dark. Foreboding. Gothic. Ethereal.
> 
> It's strange...



And do you live in Transylvania?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2014)

Count Vlad says hi... 

But in all seriousness I live in Canada.


----------



## Riptide (Apr 19, 2014)

Vegas! Yeah, but now I'm in Cali, which would be great if I didn't hate even the slightest of breeze as I get out of the pool. ANyway, today was actually pretty cloudy, like stormy, even some water falling down! Freaky, I know. Now it's super dark, being 11 and all at night. Here and Vegas it has been a little breezy, but in Vegas it isn't a chilly cold, but a hot, let me whip some dirt and your hair around, it'll be fun- kinda way. Still boiling, just how I like it.... still sleep with two-three blankets at night, though


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 19, 2014)

It was a beautiful day in Northern Kentucky/Greater Cincinnati.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 19, 2014)

It's 5 in the morning and still dark.  There were some explosions earlier and one if my cats wanted to rub my face so I'm wide awake.

Yesterday started out chilly but quickly grew warm and beautiful.  Cloudless sky for once this week.  It's crazy here because it actually snowed on Monday.

My locale isn't exotic at all--I'm actually a state-neighbor to you, wander.  I'm in Missouri.


----------



## dither (Apr 19, 2014)

England, in the midlands and it's a Simpsons,  puffy white cotton-wool  croissants hang motionless, in a light blue sky.
There's a gentle breeze and the air is quite cool, but it's April, we're barely out of spring.

dither


----------



## tepelus (Apr 19, 2014)

10:30am in SW Michigan and it is sunny with a clear, robin's egg blue sky. A bit chilly yet, but it's supposed to warm up into the low sixties. Nice day off from work for me. I think I'll spend part of it cleaning out more of my flower beds.


----------



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> It's 5 in the morning and still dark.  There were some explosions earlier and one if my cats wanted to rub my face so I'm wide awake.
> 
> Yesterday started out chilly but quickly grew warm and beautiful.  Cloudless sky for once this week.  It's crazy here because it actually snowed on Monday.
> 
> My locale isn't exotic at all--I'm actually a state-neighbor to you, wander.  I'm in Missouri.



I went through that snow amsawtell. It was not my favorite thing in the world since I'm not a big fan of snow lol.


----------



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

Riptide said:


> Vegas! Yeah, but now I'm in Cali, which would be great if I didn't hate even the slightest of breeze as I get out of the pool. ANyway, today was actually pretty cloudy, like stormy, even some water falling down! Freaky, I know. Now it's super dark, being 11 and all at night. Here and Vegas it has been a little breezy, but in Vegas it isn't a chilly cold, but a hot, let me whip some dirt and your hair around, it'll be fun- kinda way. Still boiling, just how I like it.... still sleep with two-three blankets at night, though



I've been to Vegas several time and yeah it was warm even at 2am. I was there I think last weekend and it was a nice visit.


----------



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Count Vlad says hi...
> 
> But in all seriousness I live in Canada.



I came within a stones throw of Canada once. It was so much prettier on that side of the falls. I think I was there around December or January. It was great there was snow everywhere and ice sheets had formed on the falls. Beautiful.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2014)

There is a certain beauty to the wilderness that emphasizes the desolation within the collective souls of the aboriginals and our mad quest for glory, as invaders, to prove to ourselves that we were worthwhile as civilizations.

That's CANADA!


----------



## Riptide (Apr 19, 2014)

tepelus said:


> 10:30am in SW Michigan and it is sunny with a clear, robin's egg blue sky. A bit chilly yet, but it's supposed to warm up into the low sixties. Nice day off from work for me. I think I'll spend part of it cleaning out more of my flower beds.



I had to laugh... warm up to the low sixties? That's like coat weather, like winter! Yeah, I couldn't live like that


----------



## Pandora (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Wander, wish I was somewhere exotic to share beautiful weather with you. I'm in Georgia, it is cloudy, very cool today. Too cool for the windows
 I have open but the yellow pine pollen is low from the rains, so we have to get the fresh air while we can. Easter Sunday  is predicted to be
 picture perfect for our BBQ though. Hope your Sunday is pretty too.


----------



## Wander (Apr 19, 2014)

Its okay Pandora, I like Georgia. Every time I went through Georgia I had a good time. It was always really nice and the people there are so friendly. The best dining service I ever had was there. And the sweet tea, well there is nothing quite as good. I hope your sunday turns out as good as hoped.

Tepelus, I feel you with the weather. In Illinois its suppose to be 73 but with the crisp breeze I imagine it will still feel like 60. I'm going to clean my pasture land today with a good burning. Nothing like a fire to inspire dormant thoughts.

Riptide, yeah its still coat weather lol. There was an old joke about me and m sweaters. It goes; I would be the only one in mexico still wearing a sweater and sunning myself on the cement. Haha my father swears I'm a vampire =p.


----------



## tepelus (Apr 19, 2014)

Riptide said:


> I had to laugh... warm up to the low sixties? That's like coat weather, like winter! Yeah, I couldn't live like that



Compared to the -20's we had some mornings during the winter, 60 is shorts and tank top weather. Not for me, but I've seen people in shorts and flip flops when it was only in the 50's. Still light jacket weather for me. Tomorrow we're supposed to hit 70. A heat wave, I tells ya!


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep, Georgia here, too. It's been rainy and cold, and all the vegetables I planted too early have died. But, it promises to be a nice week, sunny and in the upper 70's. 

My friend in Puerto Rico keeps sending me photos of the beach and his flabby ass in short-shorts. Jealous and repulsed.


----------



## Wander (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha I did that once in January my mate and I were in florida enjoying the nice warm weather and water and sent a picture of us in the water to my family and friends in the colder weather. They weren't too happy to receive that picture lol.


----------



## Ari (Apr 20, 2014)

5:10 pm, blue sky with mares'-tails clouds. 
The wind is warm, blows from the north west and tastes like there will be rain tonight.   

Autumn in New Zealand.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 20, 2014)

tepelus said:


> 10:30am in SW Michigan and it is sunny with a clear, robin's egg blue sky. A bit chilly yet, but it's supposed to warm up into the low sixties. Nice day off from work for me. I think I'll spend part of it cleaning out more of my flower beds.



I don't know if I have asked before and forgive me if I have...

How far SouthWest? Kalamazoo? Grand Rapids? Muskegon area? Just curious. I grew up near the bottom of the thumb.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 20, 2014)

Riptide said:


> I had to laugh... warm up to the low sixties? That's like coat weather, like winter! Yeah, I couldn't live like that



It doesn't take long to get used to it. Hell...60 degrees is downright balmy. That's t-shirt weather nce you have gone through the winter. LOL


----------



## tepelus (Apr 20, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I don't know if I have asked before and forgive me if I have...
> 
> How far SouthWest? Kalamazoo? Grand Rapids? Muskegon area? Just curious. I grew up near the bottom of the thumb.



Near Battle Creek.


----------



## Wander (Apr 20, 2014)

Ari said:


> 5:10 pm, blue sky with mares'-tails clouds.
> The wind is warm, blows from the north west and tastes like there will be rain tonight.
> 
> Autumn in New Zealand.



You are in Autumn there in New Zealand. Thats pretty cool. I always wanted to there too. I will say that your Autumn sounds a lot better than mine when it comes around. It gets pretty chilly pretty quick. At least that's what I have noticed but then I again I was constantly moving from one climate to the next last Autumn.


----------



## Ari (Apr 20, 2014)

Wander said:


> You are in Autumn there in New Zealand. Thats pretty cool. I always wanted to there too. I will say that your Autumn sounds a lot better than mine when it comes around. It gets pretty chilly pretty quick. At least that's what I have noticed but then I again I was constantly moving from one climate to the next last Autumn.



Autumn can be cold here too. And sometimes wet. I was right about the rain...
I prefer it to be warm.
Constantly moving from one climate to the next... it would be nice to follow summer around the world, I think.


----------



## Wander (Apr 20, 2014)

That would be nice. Could you imagine, constant Summer. Eventually though Winter does catch up with you. It caught up to me in the form of a massive storm that started out with rain and followed me until it turned into a blizzard. It sucked by the way, I got snowed in several time due to large amounts of snow.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Wander, supposed bit late now to actually answer. The question was posed 2 days ago - at 5am my time - so midnight for you?

I am from North-West England.



tepelus said:


> Compared to the -20's we had some mornings during the winter, 60 is shorts and tank top weather. Not for me, but I've seen people in shorts and flip flops when it was only in the 50's. Still light jacket weather for me. Tomorrow we're supposed to hit 70. A heat wave, I tells ya!



Erm.. Celsius? Fahrenheit? 

Anything above 40 and I consider sun bathing... then realize with my complexion it's probably not wise. 
After further deliberation, I decide it's too warm and I go to bed until the clouds come out or the sun sets. o.0


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

Midnight sounds a bit right, and no worries anytime is a good time to answer my question =). Your complexion sounds like mine. To explain mine I'm Irish with dark red hair haha. Needless to say sunshine and me don't get a long, I fry.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 21, 2014)

Wander said:


> Midnight sounds a bit right, and no worries anytime is a good time to answer my question =). Your complexion sounds like mine. To explain mine I'm Irish with dark red hair haha. Needless to say sunshine and me don't get a long, I fry.



Ha. My fathers Scottish, grandparents Irish, to list just part of my heritages... I am of the ginger and proud variety - but depending on season people debate its colour from brown (it's ginger!) to other varying shades of orange or brown (or a mix therein)


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha nice! The only known Irish name on my side is Carnahan from Donagol(Spell check) county. The other Irish heritage we just figured out but don't have any names yet. But, there is no other way to be ginger then to be proud as well. I have your same problem though. My hair started black as a baby, went golden blond as a child, then turned I don't know what and got into an argument with a military official over hair color. After I got out though it was obviously red and I loved it =).


----------



## Greimour (Apr 21, 2014)

There is a book named "Ginger Survival Guide" ... I found it highly amusing and despite the joke in which I received it as Birthday Gift, I recommend its purchase to all ginger-kind ^_^


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll look it up =). How keen are you on fantasy/fiction? Sorry to change the subject lol.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 21, 2014)

By far my favourite genre ^_^

feel free to send this convo to PM. like with why you asked


----------



## tepelus (Apr 21, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Erm.. Celsius? Fahrenheit?
> 
> Anything above 40 and I consider sun bathing... then realize with my complexion it's probably not wise.
> After further deliberation, I decide it's too warm and I go to bed until the clouds come out or the sun sets. o.0



Fahrenheit.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 22, 2014)

dither said:


> England, in the midlands and it's a Simpsons,  puffy white cotton-wool  croissants hang motionless, in a light blue sky.
> There's a gentle breeze and the air is quite cool, but it's April, we're barely out of spring.
> 
> dither



Hi fellow Brit! 
Here on the English side of the Welsh border (just) the sky has been unseasonal blue for the past few days but has now returned to a reassuringly English grey. 

We have to remain watchful, living in this location, as Welsh Rain can be visited upon us without notice. For those of you lucky enough not to know – Welsh Rain comes like a bathtub being emptied over your head, only to disappear as though it had never been, leaving you drenched and blinking in the steamy aftermath.

Today, though, we have been pampered with gentle English drizzle.

Jen.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe a thunderstorm soon, I will sit on the covered front porch and get my share of nitrogen with my green things. 
The birds will wait in the bushes till it's over then come out and take puddle and leaf baths after the storm.
I'll watch them.


----------



## dale (Apr 22, 2014)

danielstj said:


> There is a certain beauty to the wilderness that emphasizes the desolation within the collective souls of the aboriginals and our mad quest for glory, as invaders, to prove to ourselves that we were worthwhile as civilizations.
> 
> That's CANADA!



and beer.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2014)

It has warmed up nicely enough and the sky is a terrific blue this afternoon.  The tulips have all come up and are a very nice red border by my walk.  The windows are open and they're enough to keep the house comfortable.


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Well it sounds like everyone is having a wonderful day =) It started out cool for me then warmed up in the afternoon and cooled down again. I think there is rain on the way for me, which is fine. I need rain for my pastures so my seeds will grow.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 24, 2014)

mmmm pastures, how lovely.

Beautiful, picture perfect day that even smells pretty . . . ah


----------



## escorial (Apr 24, 2014)

Dusk is arriving over the river Mersey with grey and blue sky getting deeper as time moves on.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 25, 2014)

It was a lovely 70 degree day here in Northern Kentucky/Greater Cincinnati.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2014)

Tornado Watch here till the wee hours. The South got hit today, I haven't seen the news yet. I have a strange attraction to Mother Nature's wild side. I wouldn't wish it on anyone of course but the thrill remains, most especially lightening. Today on the news radio channel in the car there was a recording of a couple attempting to out run a tornado. She was taping it with her cell. She screamed, that fury she was seeing I really wanted to see . . .  from a safe distant.

I hope everyone is safe tonight. I'll probably sleep like a baby.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 29, 2014)

It's almost 6pm here, overcast gloomy day, bit of a breeze when I walked my dog. I don't know the temperature, but I had to don a light sweater due to the breeze. nthego:         Amsawtell-- :hi: Hello fellow Missourian!




:albino:


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 29, 2014)

It's 57F @ 8:00am here in west Texas, another day without rain.  The drought continues, the water table keeps dropping, and we wonder how much longer when we will blow away.  There's hummingbirds at out backyard feeders, though, and at least the weeds are green.  The weather forecast keeps teasing us with the promise of showers, but they fade away to the north or east.  Later in the week we will be back above 90, and hope for thunderstorms, although our chow gets restless and goes nuts when a clap of thunder rocks the trailer.  She's and excellent forecaster, though.  When she begins pacing back and forth we know a rumbler is coming.  We still have flowers and plants, but watering is restricted to before 10am and after 6pm.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 30, 2014)

The wind is fantastic here! to 50mph, made for some very cool dreams 8) I love wind!


----------



## Pandora (May 4, 2014)

Lovely weather, we have Swim Across America going on next to our home, at our boat docks. It is a charity swim for Cancer, they make their way across the US swimming in small lakes. So music is blasting, peoples are cheering, bullhorn is bull horning, dogs are barking, on this picture perfect Georgia morning. Excitement is in the air! Sweet!


----------



## Pandora (May 18, 2014)

Our last, most likely, truly cool weather. I purposely did not dress for it while having morning coffee with my birds. Enjoyed the little shivers  . . .   'whatever the weather'   :love_heart:


----------



## dither (May 18, 2014)

The midlands, England, clear blue sky, sunshine, and it's hot, can't tell the temperature, high 60s i should think.


----------



## Schrody (May 18, 2014)

Europe, Mediterranean, Croatia, 8:38 p.m., it's was sunny, but yet cold. We had a several days of high wind, 56 mph (we don't have tornadoes here, but we have a really strong wind at the coast, sometimes more than 130 mph), rain. I hope summer will come soon.


----------



## bookmasta (May 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Europe, Mediterranean, Croatia, 8:38 p.m., it's was sunny, but yet cold. We had a several days of high wind, 56 mph (we don't have tornadoes here, but we have a really strong wind at the coast, sometimes more than 130 mph), rain. I hope summer will come soon.



Meanwhile, in California, its a warm eighty-five with a light breeze rolling in from the north and the sky is a brilliant blue with the sun shining down upon us.


----------



## A_Jones (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday we saw a vibrant double rainbow over the field across from my mothers house.  What I thought was humorous was the rain bow seemed to touch the earth where a long time friend of mine is.  He is a known Irishman and a fiery red head.  HAHA!

I told him about it and he replied with "If that's true then where is my gold??"


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Meanwhile, in California, its a warm eighty-five with a light breeze rolling in from the north and the sky is a brilliant blue with the sun shining down upon us.



That's it, rub it in. Fear and Loathing in the Writing Forums :mrgreen:



A_Jones said:


> Yesterday we saw a vibrant double rainbow over the field across from my mothers house.  What I thought was humorous was the rain bow seemed to touch the earth where a long time friend of mine is.  He is a known Irishman and a fiery red head.  HAHA!
> 
> I told him about it and he replied with "If that's true then where is my gold??"



It's at the other end. Duh! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Blade (May 19, 2014)

Southwestern Ontario. Sunny with some light clouds; high today 21, light wind. Not exactly summer but not hot so all is well.:sunny:


----------



## dither (May 19, 2014)

Blade,
here in England, i'd call that hot enough.


----------



## Blade (May 19, 2014)

dither said:


> Blade,
> here in England, i'd call that hot enough.



It is fine with me.:eagerness: About average for this time in May though this time of year can be hot (30+, humid) Since I don't like hot every day that passes like this is a blessing.


----------



## bookmasta (May 19, 2014)

> That's it, rub it in. Fear and Loathing in the Writing Forums :mrgreen:



This is exactly what I'm doing along with some sunblock just because of how much sun there is in our perfectly blue and humid summer days. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> This is exactly what I'm doing along with some sunblock just because of how much sun there is in our perfectly blue and humid summer days. :icon_cheesygrin:



What did you say where do you live? L. A.? It would be difficult to see a perfectly blue sky from all that smog. Or media got it all wrong, again?

It's a nice, warm and sunny day here, perfect for a T-shirt, it's not hot, it's not cold, just perfect May weather


----------



## Schrody (May 19, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> This is exactly what I'm doing along with some sunblock just because of how much sun there is in our perfectly blue and humid summer days. :icon_cheesygrin:









It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 6, 2014)

Storms and heavenly rain has been all around us but missing us as of late. I have been dragging the hose around. But last evening a nice storm came through while grilling dinner. High winds moving the 100 foot pines dramatically, I love that! Lots of lightning and thunder the kind you feel in your chest. It was a little entertainment for the cook, sweet!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

1:15 p.m., nice, sunny, but not too hot, it's just right, perfect for T-shirts. Breeze is gently caressing bodies, keeping bodies (not like dead bodies) cool.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 6, 2014)

Right now, where I am, it's very... Fluorescent. Yes, that's the word. The sky is very... beige. Uhm, yes, beige.

I may or may not be in an office building where there are no windows.


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 6, 2014)

Raleigh North Carolina reporting in. It's hot and sunny. Scattered showers the past few days have made it a bit humid as well. I find myself having difficulty getting comfortable at times. I'll be moving back to Texas in about a week so I'm looking forward to the dry heat, even if it is a few degrees hotter than here.

I suppose I'm lucky my office building has large windows as well.


----------

